# Rear clip in primer with guide coat!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Here is some major progress! The doors, front fenders, and trunk lid are also done. Hood is also done, except for the "hole" for the blower....arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks kinda like "urban camo".....notice the flushed seams at the sailpanel/rear window filler. Also at the trunk edge....should look cool-er when painted..........arty:arty: Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow Eric, that thing is coming a long way in a hurry! arty:

Looking good. So putting the finish coat on soon eh? :cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Alky, I think so!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally jealous!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm totally Jones-ing!arty::willy: I can smell the broiling rubber smoke, and picture the disgusted/horrified looks on the prius driving, safety monitors, and whining pinko, i-phone toting.........:rofl:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am jealous that you started with such a clean car! Cant wait to see it done and running. my 70 is getting something like a window sticker or plate frame that states "This car uses less gasoline than your Prius" or something to that effect... It does, really it does!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thumpin, Thanks! I agree YOU will use less GASOLINE than a Prius....:cheers E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that is Smooth Eric, like the seamless look.....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Brian, me too...I figured once I flushed the firewall, what the heck! I 'm sending you a PM now....E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*SOME BEFORE & DURING pics*

Here are a couple of pics taken over the last while......I can't wait to start doing the 'rigging' and 'trimming out'.......E:willy:arty:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

installing windows, trim, interior, and weather stripping is so much fun too!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks to be coming along quite nicely. Can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

THUMPIN, That part is a lot of fun! JOSH, Thanks!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I'm totally Jones-ing!arty::willy: I can smell the broiling rubber smoke, and picture the disgusted/horrified looks on the prius driving, safety monitors, and whining pinko, i-phone toting.........:rofl:



Nothing like pulling up next to a Prius and revving your goat to drown out any comments from the "safety monitors." And with a "blower.............."


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder if they will all be laughing when "we" are extinct? :lol:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

not long now. didnt you say the doors and fenders are already done? the body lines around the wheel openings look like knife blades.  you will be huntin clips and scratchin paint before you know it.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shane, Yes basically all the body is "ready for final prep and paint", except the hood. I can't wait to drop tools on it, drag the engine across a fender, have one of my fat/drunk friends lean against it with their keys and belt buckle, etc...:willy::rofl:, I will TRY to be careful.....actually the nose will go on, then come off for engine install. Then go on again for wiring,etc....final buff out AFTER the messy stuff is done. Eric:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i guess i could have read the first post instead of just looking at the pics.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

it's OK....looking at pics is more fun.....reading is a PITA!:lol::cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin great!! Are you planning on putting the vinyl top back on?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Negative on the vinyl top. The car will be all BLACK!arty: The original metal was in great shape under the vinyl. I can't wait......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tomorrow or Thursday, the blocking out and testing of trim fit begins.....arty:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats Eric that looks incredible.
Can't wait to see her all dressed and ready for her first night on the town.

Cheers!
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Went to the shop today to test fit the body moldings (rear wheel wells, rocker panel, and quarter panel) The blocking out/priming is well underway.....amazing.....body work is like black magic to me. I consider it a talent, and a skill...I don't think I could do it. :cheers A few pics.....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That guy has a funny hat. 




Looking good!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes he does....but he is an excellent body man!:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking great, Eric. The line about the fat, drunk friends with (large and sharp) belt buckles brought it all back for me. So true. Funny as heck!!! Enjoy the car!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jeff...TopKat is lookin' for you...he has an A.I.R. system question. Something about a spaceship taking his smog pump:lol: Eric


----------

